
Notes to Myself on Software Engineering: A laundry list of personal reminders - yarapavan
https://medium.com/s/story/notes-to-myself-on-software-engineering-c890f16f4e4d
======
yarapavan
Technology is never neutral. If your work has any impact on the world, then
this impact has a moral direction. The seemingly innocuous technical choices
we make in software products modulate the terms of access to technology, its
usage incentives, who will benefit, and who will suffer. Technical choices are
also ethical choices. Thus, always be deliberate and explicit about the values
you want your choices to support. Design for ethics. Bake your values into
your creations. Never think, I’m just building the capability; that in itself
is neutral. It is not because the way you build it determines how it will get
used.

